# صلاة شابة



## فراشة مسيحية (17 يناير 2007)

*هاأنذا أتقدّمُ من المذبح قاصدةً السجودَ والركوع

والتحدّثِ إليكَ عن مشاكلي ، مشاكلَ شابةٍ صغيرة يا يسوع

فلقد تحدثتُ كثيراً دونَ جدوى ، وبحثتُ عمن يساعدني لإنارةِ دربي بالشموع

أو يعينني في حلِّ مشاكلي الصغيرة أو في مواجهةِ أي موضوع

ولو تعرف كم شخصاً سألت أو بالأحرى كم من الجموع

ولكن ما من أحدٍ استطاع مساندتي أو تعزيةَ قلبي الصغير الموجوع

وأخيراً وصلتُ إلى هنا وقد جفّت عينايَ من كَثرةِ الدموع

* * *
أبحثُ عن الحقِّ في عالمٍ أشاعَ أنهُ هو المخدوع

أبحثُ عن معنى الحريةِ في مجتمعي ضمنَ إطارِ الممنوع

وضمنَ العاداتِ والتقاليد التي تُجبرُني أن أُكِّنَ لها الخضوع

أبحثُ عن الحب الحقيقي في عالمٍ قلبُهُ منزوع

عالمٍ أعمتهُ الأنانية وباتَ فيه شعارُ المصالحِ فوقَ كلِّ اعتبارٍ مرفوع

أبحثُ عن حياةٍ فيها للسلام والخيرِ والعدالةِ ينبوع

يرتوي منه الإنسان ولا يستطيع عن عذوبتهِ العدولَ أو الرجوع

* * *
فأشبعني يا يسوع من خُبزِكَ فقد أنهكني الجوع

ولقد صرختُ في ضجيجِ هذا العالم وكان صوتي غيرَ مسموع

وإني اطمئنيتُ بينَ يديك وصلاتي أرفعها لكَ بكلِّ خشوع

وقد أيقنتُ أنكَ ستحمي نفسي من الانهيار ومن الانسياق في تيارِ الأهواء أو من الوقوع

وقد صدقَ من قال : "من عرف النهرَ ، كيفَ يرضى الفروع ؟"​*


----------



## K A T Y (19 يناير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *
> **فأشبعني يا يسوع من خُبزِكَ فقد أنهكني الجوع*​
> *ولقد صرختُ في ضجيجِ هذا العالم وكان صوتي غيرَ مسموع*​


 

ميرسي يا فراشة 

وياريت فعلا الواحد يصرخ الي الله بعيد عن ضوضاء هذا العالم


----------



## adel baket (19 يناير 2007)

صلاه جميله يافراشه ونطلب من الرب ان يستجيب
لطلبتنا الرب يبارك حياتك:yaka:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 يناير 2007)

*كيتى

و 

نظير

شكرآ جدآ لمروركم الجميل و تعليقاتكم الحلوة

الرب يبارككم*


----------



## Basilius (20 يناير 2007)

*وقد صدقَ من قال : "من عرف النهرَ ، كيفَ يرضى الفروع ؟"*

*جميل جدا يا فراشة *
*ربنا يباركك *


----------



## girl_in_jesus (20 يناير 2007)

*صلاه جميله يا فراشه

استجب يا رب المجد

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا فراشه​*


----------



## العجايبي (24 يناير 2007)

صلاة حلوه ربنا معنا كلنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 فبراير 2007)

*AVADA CADAVRA*

*girl_in_jesus*

*العجايبى*

*ميرسى ليكم و لمروركم و ردودكم الحلوة

الرب يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## meraaa (15 فبراير 2007)

صلاه جمييييييييييييله اوى يافراشه....وأخيراً وصلتُ إلى هنا وقد جفّت عينايَ من كَثرةِ الدموعربنا يباركك يارب


----------



## meramar (15 فبراير 2007)

صلاة جميلة جدا يا فراشة شكرا ليكى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة شابة*



meraaa قال:


> صلاه جمييييييييييييله اوى يافراشه....وأخيراً وصلتُ إلى هنا وقد جفّت عينايَ من كَثرةِ الدموعربنا يباركك يارب



ميرسى حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك :new5:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة شابة*



meramar قال:


> صلاة جميلة جدا يا فراشة شكرا ليكى



ميرسى حبيبتى

 ربنا يباركك :new5:​


----------



## totty (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة شابة*

امــــــــــــــــــــين

استجب لنا يارب

ميرسى يا فراشه

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة شابة*

صلاه جميله يافراشه


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة شابة*



totty قال:


> امــــــــــــــــــــين​
> 
> استجب لنا يارب
> 
> ...




آمين أستجب لنا يا رب يسوع المسيح

ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة شابة*



MarMar2004 قال:


> صلاه جميله يافراشه



ميرسى مرمر حبيبتى

ربنا يبارك​


----------



## googa2007 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة شابة*

*صلاة من القلي فعلا يا فراشة
الرب يسوع يباركك:yaka:*​


----------



## googa2007 (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: صلاة شابة*

*صلاة من القلب فعلا يا فراشة
الرب يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة شابة*



googa2007 قال:


> *صلاة من القلب فعلا يا فراشة​*
> 
> *الرب يسوع يباركك*​


 
شكرآ جوجا على الرد

الرب يباركك


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة شابة*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *​*
> 
> *والتحدّثِ إليكَ عن مشاكلي ، مشاكلَ شابةٍ صغيرة يا يسوع*​
> *فلقد تحدثتُ كثيراً دونَ جدوى ، وبحثتُ عمن يساعدني لإنارةِ دربي بالشموع*​


 
*فبدونك يا ألهى نحن ضياع ولم نجد لنا مرشد ومعين فلا تتركنا يا ألهنا الحبيب *​
*صلاة جميلة اوى  يا فراشة*
*المسيح معك *​


----------



## twety (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة شابة*



> فأشبعني يا يسوع من خُبزِكَ فقد أنهكني الجوع
> 
> ولقد صرختُ في ضجيجِ هذا العالم وكان صوتي غيرَ مسموع
> 
> وإني اطمئنيتُ بينَ يديك وصلاتي أرفعها لكَ بكلِّ خشوع


 
جميييييييييله 
مشكورة ياقمر على الصلاة الجميييييييله دى

ربنا يعووووووضك

امين يارب استجب لنا


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة شابة*



sosa_angel2003 قال:


> *فبدونك يا ألهى نحن ضياع ولم نجد لنا مرشد ومعين فلا تتركنا يا ألهنا الحبيب *​
> 
> *صلاة جميلة اوى يا فراشة*
> 
> *المسيح معك *​


 
آمين يا ربى يسوع

شكرآ يا سوسو على مشاركتك الجميلة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاة شابة*



twety قال:


> جميييييييييله
> مشكورة ياقمر على الصلاة الجميييييييله دى
> 
> ربنا يعووووووضك
> ...


 
جميل قوى الجزء اللى اقتبستية فعلآ يا توتى

ميرسى حبيبتى على المشاركة الجميلة

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

اشبعنى يا يسوع من خبذك

 كلمات جميله جدا شكراا ليكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي على المرور الرائع للموضوع

اخي المبارك النهيسي

الرب يحفظك​


----------



## amjad-ri (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: صلاة شاب متلهف  لان  يرى يسوع*

*هاأنذا أتقدّمُ من المذبح قاصدةً السجودَ والركوع

والتحدّثِ إليكَ عن مشاكلي ، مشاكلَ شاب صغير يا يسوع

فلقد تحدثتُ كثيراً دونَ جدوى ، وبحثتُ عمن يساعدني لإنارةِ دربي بالشموع

أو يعينني في حلِّ مشاكلي الصغيرة أو في مواجهةِ أي موضوع

ولو تعرف كم شخصاً سألت أو بالأحرى كم من الجموع

ولكن ما من أحدٍ استطاع مساندتي أو تعزيةَ قلبي الصغير الموجوع

وأخيراً وصلتُ إلى هنا وقد جفّت عينايَ من كَثرةِ الدموع

* * *
أبحثُ عن الحقِّ في عالمٍ أشاعَ أنهُ هو المخدوع

أبحثُ عن معنى الحريةِ في مجتمعي ضمنَ إطارِ الممنوع

وضمنَ العاداتِ والتقاليد التي تُجبرُني أن أُكِّنَ لها الخضوع

أبحثُ عن الحب الحقيقي في عالمٍ قلبُهُ منزوع

عالمٍ أعمتهُ الأنانية وباتَ فيه شعارُ المصالحِ فوقَ كلِّ اعتبارٍ مرفوع

أبحثُ عن حياةٍ فيها للسلام والخيرِ والعدالةِ ينبوع

يرتوي منه الإنسان ولا يستطيع عن عذوبتهِ العدولَ أو الرجوع

* * *
فأشبعني يا يسوع من خُبزِكَ فقد أنهكني الجوع

ولقد صرختُ في ضجيجِ هذا العالم وكان صوتي غيرَ مسموع

وإني اطمئنيتُ بينَ يديك وصلاتي أرفعها لكَ بكلِّ خشوع

وقد أيقنتُ أنكَ ستحمي نفسي من الانهيار ومن الانسياق في تيارِ الأهواء أو من الوقوع

وقد صدقَ من قال : "من عرف النهرَ ، كيفَ يرضى الفروع ؟"​*
*شكرا على الصلات*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

امين استجب يا رب

ميرسي يا امجد على المشاركة​


----------



## rana1981 (27 أغسطس 2008)

صلاة رائعة يا فراشة الله يباركك
بحبك يا يسوع


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي يا رانا حبيبتي 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## gonees (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسيييييييييييييي كتير يا فراشة ع الصلاة الرائعة دي


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسي يا جونيس على الرد

ربنا يباركك حبيبتي​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (21 سبتمبر 2008)

> * * *
> فأشبعني يا يسوع من خُبزِكَ فقد أنهكني الجوع
> 
> ولقد صرختُ في ضجيجِ هذا العالم وكان صوتي غيرَ مسموع
> ...


 
 فراشة شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة 
دمتي في نعمة ومحبة الرب يسوع المسيح
احترامي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> فراشة شكرا عالصلاة الحلوة
> دمتي في نعمة ومحبة الرب يسوع المسيح
> 
> احترامي


----------



## فادية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*الله يا فوشي   *
*موضوع  جميل  قوي  *
*تسلم ايديك  *
*ربنا  يباركك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (21 سبتمبر 2008)

فادية قال:


> *الله يا فوشي *
> 
> *موضوع جميل قوي *
> *تسلم ايديك *
> ...


----------



## e-Sword (14 سبتمبر 2013)

*فوق الجمال*


----------

